# Shipping integration w/ Google checkout and Paypal carts



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi everyone,

We are almost finished with our site, but I need one last piece of info before we launch. 
I'll be using Google Checkout and Paypal for payment and our custom shopping cart. Things are pretty clear except for the shipping options. Both carts are in Sandbox status, we have done some test purchases, and in the final windows it says "shipping and tax will be calculated in the next step". I haven't found buttons or instructions on where and how to add the shipping info. I'm not the one developing this stuff so I can't & don't want to go in and mess anything up. But I need to know how it's done. I'm thinking either using usps or ups, and would like to offer regular mail/ground and express delivery options. 
I haven't had time to read up on this in the forum because time has been really scarce. If you could redirect me to a previous thread/post or help me out with any info, I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thank you


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

try googleing "google cart shipping problems" or the like, there should be loads of forums directing you on the right path


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Generally, that is a function of the shopping cart, not the payment processor. Usually a shopping cart will simply pass over the total to the processor. particularly with two different processors, you might have some real problems.

If you are doing simple fees like 1st class $ 3, Prioity $ 5 and Express $ 10 or whatever, that should be in the cart. Same if you use a percentage of the sale.

You can tie into USPS, UPS or FedEx with actual weights and get accurate rates, but this is also a function of the cart and not the payment provider. 

If you are just using Buy it Now buttons you can use PayPal, I don't know about Google. But with a cart, where you are subject to have a varitey of items and weights, the cart should handle the shipping and simply pass the money total to the processors.
.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I see. Thank you


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

If you have your own cart, you need a "module" or existing code that calculates the shipping, then as others have said, you will be sending the final information to Google or Paypal and all they do is handle the money.

I use Paypal and its "preset" shipping options that I configure in my Paypal account, I let Paypal handle the "shopping cart" experience. I do envision creating my own cart at some point, but haven't quite got motivated to do it yet. I hope that when that time comes there is good open source code out there to use.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

I am thinking to start by offering Priority shipping for now. I'm in my PayPal account in the "Set up domestic shipping method" and I want to base my shipping charges on Total Item Quantity. I also have the USPS window open with the Priority Mail Rates DMM 123 Priority Mail Rates and Eligibility for Retail Letters, Flats, and Parcels

The issue with the different Zones is throwing me off  How do I plug that in? 

Or does PayPal calculator do it automatically based on ZIP code? 

Thank you guys


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Annushka said:


> I am thinking to start by offering Priority shipping for now. I'm in my PayPal account in the "Set up domestic shipping method" and I want to base my shipping charges on Total Item Quantity. I also have the USPS window open with the Priority Mail Rates DMM 123 Priority Mail Rates and Eligibility for Retail Letters, Flats, and Parcels
> 
> The issue with the different Zones is throwing me off  How do I plug that in?
> 
> ...


That's one of the problems with using the carts provided by paypal and google checkout. The shipping options are more limited than if you went with an actual "shopping cart" like cubecart, zencart, or oscommerce.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Rodney. I did some estimated charges w/ Paypal, hope it'll work for now. Now I just need to figure out the google one.


----------



## bballfan (Mar 15, 2008)

Be careful if you are printing out shipping labels from paypal for the first time.

Check and see what kind of shipping labels can be used before you purchase them.

Paypal only allows you to print on certain sizes of labels. If dont have the size that they accept, you cant print. It happened to me...


----------

